# early birth



## tsago (Jan 2, 2014)

my goat gives early birth and has no milk. what can I do.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to get colostrum. Call around and see if anyone has frozen colostrum you can buy. You could also get the powdered colostrum replacer (not supplement) if nothing else.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Karen. When looking for colostrum make sure it is from a CAE free herd.

Are you getting anything out at all from momma? Make sure, the teat plugs are out of her teat orifices.

Does her udder appear to have milk in it at all or is it empty? 

If you get milk/colostrum out of her teats, milk any you get into a syringe(no needle) and feed it to her babies. Even if it is just a little bit at a time.
Massage and stimulate her udder, try to get her babies to suckle, it helps stimulate her to drop milk and produce more.

How are the babies? Do they have all their hair and are they strong or weak?

Make sure she drinks water or give warm molasses water to encourage her to drink.

Feed good Alfalfa, grain her, in moderation of course, if she is not use to it, start slowly.

You can also get Oxytocin from a vet for milk letdown. Be absolutely sure, she is finished kidding before giving it.

How early are the kids?


----------



## tsago (Jan 2, 2014)

kids are weak. how early, I am not sure, maybe 2 weeks. I gave oxytocin, what do you think, will mommy get milk, and if "yes" in what time?
thank you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The kids need some colostrum NOW. Oxytocin may work but no guarantee when milk will come in. You can't wait for that.


----------



## tsago (Jan 2, 2014)

I got some colostrum, kids are weak but they will be all right,I hope so. I feed them with colostrum and some cow milk. I am woring about mommy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Has she passed her placenta yet? The kids should only get colostrum right now.


----------



## tsago (Jan 2, 2014)

yes, she passed placenta...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oxytocin, will work to help stimulate her for milk letdown, it may take a day or so, it won't be a like she will have a huge udder all of a sudden and such but, it helps to start her.
Still massage and allow the kids to nurse, but supplement feed them if she does not have enough in the meantime. You can milk some into a syringe and slowly feed it to the kids that way too. Pick them up and feel their tummies are they full?

Colostrum should be fed for at least the first 24 hours, then milk can be fed. 

If they are weak, give them a Bo_se shot (RX). 

Nutradrench is good for them to, get it at feed store.

Make sure they stay warm, using a heat lamp or sweater ect. It is crucial they kept fed during the day and night.
Monitor them all the time, making sure they do not go sub temp. 

Keep stimulating momma, massage, let her kids nurse and milk some into a syringe or bottle, all helps.

Do the kids have all their hair?


----------



## tsago (Jan 2, 2014)

yes, they have all of hear,
thank you


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Do you have pictures of the kids and mom? What breed are they?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If they have all their hair, they at least have good chances, it is always a very delicate situation for a while, when they are a bit early. Keep a close eye on them.

Love to see pics


----------



## tsago (Jan 2, 2014)

my goat gave birth, she has 
3 baby goats. 1 day she has enough colostrum, but after milk amount has reduce significantly. what can be reasons of it? please help baby goats?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

tsago, where are you from? I'm thinking from outside the US, yes? First off, how are the 1st set of babies doing? For the 2nd ones....what are you feeding the mama goat? Is she getting plenty of hay and grain and water? If the mama goat doesn't have enough hay and water, she will quit producing milk. Also, what breed are these goats?


----------



## tsago (Jan 2, 2014)

*littel amount of milk*

my goat gave birth 03.22.2014, she has 3 babies, first time she has enough colostrum, but now milk is reduce sufficiently. what is the reason? please help baby goats...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you mean 2/22/2014?

What are you feeding her and how much? Have you checked her lower eyelid to see if she is anemic?


----------



## tsago (Jan 2, 2014)

hi, I am from Georgia (not US Georgia), my goats are saanen. she hes more then enough hey and water, but appetite is not so good. she eat placentas, can it be reason? what do you think, can feed them with row cow milk?


----------



## tsago (Jan 2, 2014)

I am feeding high quality hey. about anemic, i will check it tomorrow. I gave dewormer "ivermectin" (injection) today and some vitamins.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So you are in the COUNTRY of Georgia? Not the state... That will change some of what you can do with the information given here. You may not be able to get all the medications that will be advised. 

Eating the placenta should not be the issue. Mine always eat their placenta and it doesn't affect them. Does she have a fever? If she is sick, she will quit producing milk. Even tho she has water available, is she drinking it? Giving the vitamins should help. 

Yes, you can give the babies cow's milk. Again, the recipe most use here, you may not be able to get the canned evaporated milk or buttermilk. I would just give the straight cows milk.


----------



## tsago (Jan 2, 2014)

thanks, i will try row cows milk, but little amount in first time


----------



## tsago (Jan 2, 2014)

hi, my goat has too divided, too bulbous and large udder, with huge tits. i can not milk her with regular clusters. where can I buy large or extra large clusters? I have to order it online. because you can not buy them in my country.
thank you
Levan


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

What do you mean by "clusters"? We use a syringe for milking..here is a pic of what we use


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you machine milking? Have you tried getting a cow attachment?


----------



## tsago (Jan 2, 2014)

I am milking with a cow attachment, but they are too long and too heavy...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you get the plastic version? They sell them in the US. That should be lighter.


----------



## tsago (Jan 2, 2014)

hi, my baby goat - 2 weeks old - has temperature 101.6, bad mood and eats little. what can I do?


----------



## tsago (Jan 2, 2014)

pulse 120 per minute, respiration = 60 it is too high


----------



## tsago (Jan 2, 2014)

hi, soon my goats will give birth. what can I do? I want to milk my goats and I dont want to leave kids without mothers milk. please help


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will want to start your own thread so more people will see it.

What do you mean by bad mood and eats little?


----------

